# Another 10 min clean....



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Well more like 20mins actually. I don't have the spare time that I would like to commit to cleaning my cars as I have a young family. But I had a chance last week to clean under the bonnet of both cars.

I bought some AG Engine & Machine Cleaner and used that, a stiff brush and simply a garden hose with the nozzle turned down low to a fine spray. I made sure that the spray was kept away from the battery and fusebox/ecu/alternator etc.

After that I dressed the plastics with Aerospace Protectant.

Firstly sorry about picture quality, I just used my mobile phone.

Here's my favourite, my Alfa Romeo 156 GTA before I started....









And after a quick spruce up. The alloy cover couldn't be cleaned any better than that, I may get it powder coated. Secondly I need more time to spend on the fuel manifold (gold coloured pipe)....










And the best part of all, coated with Poorboys wheel sealant....










I then moved onto my 2001 AMG C32. It's mostly plastic covers so I only went over that for 5-10 minutes. Before shot...










10 minutes later and some Aerospace Protectant applied...



















I'll think about getting the alloy cover on my Alfa powder coated in bright silver and then paint the Alfa logo back on. I think it would be a lot better after that. I'm also thinking about just painting the fuel rails silver rather than polishing them, again due to time constraints.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

get some wirewool and some micromesh on the alfa and that engine will shine


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks damn good for only 20 mins, I would love to see what you could do if you had a spare day!


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> get some wirewool and some micromesh on the alfa and that engine will shine


Hi Jason

What is micromesh? I googled it and it appears to be like wet and dry type abrasive.

My worry is that I get the tops of the fins cleaned but the areas between them remain dirty.

Where's the best place to get it from?


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice, more improvement please...:thumb:


----------



## Yogi-gsi (Jan 27, 2009)

nice do you think that would be any good on my engine bay?


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks pretty clean from here already.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow.. big turn around on the amg.. looks 100 times better.. on my xr2 i used a heat resistant paint to go on the rocker covers and it ooks lovely.. u could try use it on the alfa engine.. would save u money with the powder coater..


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

fezzy89 said:


> on my xr2 i used a heat resistant paint to go on the rocker covers and it ooks lovely..


Do you have any photos mate?


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea here ya go.. now bear in mind you can add a laquer after to make it shine but i wanted more of a mat finish..

and sorry about the dirt of the engine bay as i was only back in from a four day tour of ireland ha


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

I used to own one of them. Look back with fond memories. When the twin choke opened there would be a momentary flat spot then bang off you went. Great fun.

Mine was an 87 D plate dark blue metallic (it had been resprayed) and I bought it around '96 after looking at about 14 of them.

Needed two sills in the end so sold it and bought an RS 2000 Mk V with the bonnet bulges.


----------

